
Judging a Book by Its Cover: Protecting words, now and then - prismatic
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/judging-book-its-cover
======
kanobo
Are there any online archives with high res scans of book covers? The few
photos in this article are very beautiful.

